# 1960'ish Sea King New Life.....



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Let me start off by saying cool site.......I have had a few boats in the past. A Sea Ray 160, a little Addictor 190 and now this Old Sea King. I moved to Az. back in 2005 to relocate for my work. Took a paid move. Love it here in Az. but had to sell the Sea Ray. No water when I moved here. Lakes are rated at 10 HP and under......

I picked this old sea King and trailer up two weeks ago. I want to add a deck and floor to the little Sea King. I have pulled out the bench seats and made cardboard templates for the decking. My questions are: 

How do you make a template of the bow. I laid the cardboard on top and traced around it. This come out sort of the wrong size and shape, but it is close. For support, I was going to tie in Aluminum Structural Angle to where the seats were attached to the sided of the boat. 
Are you guys just drilling holes in the sides of your boats and pop riveting the aluminum brackets to the sides? I don’t have a seat up front so I need to add some brackets but haven't done it for fear of having to drill holes in the boat. #-o If you are using pop rivets, and are they water proof? I replaced the dinky wheels and tires with some spoked ones from Harbor Freight. I have carpet and seats on order. I have an old U-Haul 85' Johnson 5 HP that runs great.....Boat came with a trolling motor and permanent tags on the trailer.........I have new decals for the engine cowl as soon as I get the paint to my liking.....I plan on sticking a hatch between the bow and the third seat for stuff. The open space is just to save cardboard. On the engine, I had to replace the spool. I loaned it to a friend who also move to Az. from Kalifornia over ten years ago. I just recently got the motor back from him.......... =D>


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: to TinBoats Sgt. 

Nice little rig ya got there. I did the template for my bow like you did by lay the cardboard on top of the rails, which didn't make a good fit either so I cut the template long ways which allowed the template to overlap itself in the middle and was a close fit. From there, I just used a scribe to follow the contour of the hull and transfered the exact shape to the template. Someone on here posted this process, and could probably be found using the search feature. 

Make sure to check our the mods section to get some inspiration here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156

Also, the boat seems to be hanging off the back of that trailer a good bit. You don't have much weight hanging on the transom with those motors, but you may want to consider how to help the situation while you're in the modding mood. 

Good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Ok I pulled out the old benches and went to Home Depot for aluminum after my Cabala’s order arrived. I got two seats, carpet and hardware. I think it would have been lots lets expensive if I had just bought a boat already finished out! Someone here said that they didn't realize how expensive these little boats really are. I can vouch for that #-o 

The framing went really easy and fast. I did almost all of it in about five hours. I still need to reinforce the bow area and the two side storage areas. I really hate you guys that have nice flat John boats. You don't know all the fun your missing on a semi-V hull....... :shock: I will frame in the seating areas then do my floor when the time comes. I used 15/32 inch thick plywood for the decking. With all the aluminum framing it is more than strong enough. Under where the seat bases will go, I plan on adding a square of the original bench seats for more support for the wood screws. All the wood will be screwed to the framing....I need to re-cut some of the flooring. My template shifted while I was cutting it yesterday and now the right side won’t match up. I tried to do the floor as one piece but I couldn't slide it under the seat frames. Plywood isn't expensive. I was going to put the framing on top of the old bench seats, then the plywood on top of that, but I thought that might make my seats too high for the boat. So I did the decking in the original place where the benches were. I have only raised the seats the height of the springs......I was funny, I just started cutting aluminum and riveting it in place and was almost done for the night, when I thought, Crap, is this stuff square? I only had one 45 degree angle that was off a hair up on the right front. It wont matter because it will be covered with wood. I paid 750.00 for the boat and trailer, the motor (6hp Johnson) I had, The seats, carpet, hardware, and aluminum have almost exceeded the cost of the boat. Too late to stop now.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

First Off, I would like to thank, "kmercury" =D> . He gave me pointers on the floor of my Sea King. I wasn't sure how to do a flat floor in a Semi-V Hull. Finished up all the aluminum framing today. Installed the frame work for the floor. Thompson's® Water Sealed the plywood, glued and tacked the old red wood seat pieces where I will install the seats. This gives me almost two full inches of solid wood for the screws for the seat bases. Got most of the floor and side panels installed in the back of the boat. Started carpeting the bow and right side.......I quart of carpet glue does not go far #-o . I don't think I will have enough of the blue carpet to finish all the side panels, if not, I will do them in a dark grey..........A few more days and I will be through with it. I still need to paint the insides. I will after I get all the deck carpeted, maybe tomorrow. After that, maybe I will try some of the Steel Flex you guys talk about. I still haven't found any of the Self Etching Primer. I have been to Lowes, Home Depot and Wally World. No one has heard of it.........Surprising how light the boat still is with all this stuff in it. One day I will find a reasonable 9.9 Johnson and retire my little 6 HP……..But for now it will have to do….I don't plan on installing a live well but there is plenty of room for one later......The deck panels will be removable. The gas tank will be fixed under the middle seat and there will be a hatch to service and fill it.....There will be another hatch on the left side. On top of the old seat brackes I plan on getting some tread plate aluminum to cover them up with. Nice how the carpet fills any voids in the decking. Someplace I have an electric jig saw but I can't find it. All the cutting has been with the skill saw...... #-o


----------



## devilmutt

> I still haven't found any of the Self Etching Primer. I have been to Lowes, Home Depot and Wally World. No one has heard of it



Check the shelves in the automotive dept. at Walmart, same place they sell the body filler.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Getting there little by little. Found the Self Etching Primer today at Wal-Mart in the Automotive Dept, thanks, Devilmutt. Masked the sides and painted the insides while the decking was drying....Got most of the carpet finished today. I will have to order about 3 feet more to finish under the benches. I think I will do them in dark gray. #-o I have a new decal kit for the engine cover I need to put on also. Paint looks a little splotchy till it dries......I have most of two cans of primer and almost two cans left of the paint. Only used a little over a can of each. I have enough carpet to finish the back deck, side and middle seat. I didn't account for the places under the benches...... :shock: It's nice to be able to work on this in the garage.


----------



## SaltyBuckster

You got that boat looking very nice.A little too much decking for me,lol.I'm doing a wide 16 footer right now.Just the front deck is all that it's getting.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Just about finished! I ran out of blue carpet. I figured I would. I didn't take into account the sides under the benches when I ordered it. About a 6'X3' piece of Cabela's Premier Marine Carpet in Charcoal should finish the carpet. All I need to do is finish securing the decking to the frames. I have two hatches on order and a screw off cover.
I got two of these......https://tempress.com/#!/~/category/id=442191&offset=0&sort=normal in dark gray. One will go over the center bench to give access to the gas tank and the other will go in the left rear side for storage. For just a little cheap aluminum boat, I think it turned out ok. I have plenty of storage space in the stern for a live well if I want to go that route. I need to find a bigger reasonable 9.9 or a 10 HP outboard. A couple of deck mounted cup holders and maybe paint job on the outside and I will be finished. Who am I kidding, :---) these things never really get finished, there is always something to add.......A bimini would be nice. All in all, it took me like 5 days from start to finish. Yea the side floor on the right is a little short. It was actually the side for the storage area on the left but after adding the carpet, yea this carpet adds over a half inch to whatever you glue it too, it was too big to fit and I didn't want to waste the decking or carpet. When I fill in under the rear bench, it will be covered and you won’t even see it......The carpet is all the same color, the different shades are just the camera flash......for the deep cycle battery, where are you guys getting your wiring for the electric motor from? Yea I gotta redo the lettering on the bow, the last owner painted those. A little acetone should take care of them!


----------



## jasper60103

Wow, that turned out great. Hard to believe you did that in 5 days. Good job.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

great lookin rig

was that deer skulls i saw in the side of a pic? look'd like some nice'ns!


----------



## DaveInGA

Looking good man! Stick with it to finish those last details. Your color combination looks great. It's one I'd like to have, but just too hot for me here in Georgia for anything but white and tan.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Yea those are deer heads and Javalina heads. I'm BP here in Az. Been doing it for over seventeen years. While I am out hunting people I find lots of stuff like that. Somehow they follow me home and end up decorating the front yard. Found a dead illegal once............They wouldn't let me keep the skull.......... #-o 
On my side stoage areas, I am going to see if I can stick hinges on them so the whole cover can lift up. 
Here is what my little project cost me including the boat:

665.13 Seats, seat pedestals, stainless bases, Cabela's Premier Marine Carpet Saphire
42.49 Gallon Carpet glue stainless screws, metal cutting blades (x3) for the radial saw, new plywood blade for skill saw. 
59.47 Hatches
122.93 more Decking and aluminum, rivet gun and rivets, unopened Jig Saw.
71.42 hardware stainless screws, Thompson's water sealer
295.74 aluminum and plywood for the deck, hole bore
309.64 Bimini Top (Not ordered yet) 
44.99 Cabela's Premier Marine Carpet Gray

$1611.81
1303.81 without the Bimini
Boat and trailer: 750.00
Total:

2361.00
2052.00 without the Bimini


----------



## DaveInGA

I think your boat is turning out great. Are you going to put a blue/grey paint scheme on the outside of the boat to match the internals? I think it would look great painted just above the gunwales.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Yea blue and gray would look nice. I don't know what paints you guys use on the outsides. I would get a sprayer as I already have a compressor. I dont think I want to rattle can it........My charcoal gray carpet should be here this weekend. I will have the wood work ready for it when it comes. So far I have used a gallon and a quart of carpet glue! I put a hatch(screw off) over the gas tank last night. I want to hinge my side storage areas but they are not square and follow the curves of the boat. I don't know how that would play into the solution......

Thanks.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Access hatches installed, sides cut just waiting till next weekend to finish it and my carpet to arrive..........I really wanted to install hinges on the sides and have the whole side lift up, but I couldn't get the hatch to open properly because they are right up against the boat........ #-o There will lots of storage room in each side for lots of stuff! There are two aluminum oars in the rear storage area right now.


----------



## DaveInGA

Looking good man. :beer:


----------



## tccanoe

Sarg, Sarg, Sarg, you got a sweet little package there for less then three grand. You know the quality and workmanship is top o' the line. It's one of a kind. When people are sitting on their bench seats with a sore arse, you will be all comfey. The dog is going to LOVE it. One note. Your motor looks like a long shaft. The cavitation plate, the big plate just above the prop, should be even with the keel, the bottom of the transom. If you go to a 9.9, make sure to get the short shaft. I think it's 15 inches from the bottom of the motor to the cavitation plate is a short shaft and 20 inches is a long with 25 inches being extralong. At 6 hp I don't think you'll see much difference but you know. Nice job on a good boat.


----------



## cavman138

Wow, hard to believe you got that done so quickly. How did you use that much carpet glue? I don't think I even used a 1/2 gallon across my entire boat. Either way, that thing is looking good. The blue carpet is sweet, almost looks like velvet.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Finished. I installed new bearing and seals, finished up some small details like the Outboard decals and boat registration, raised the transon an inch, all I could do. =D> I think it is ready to stick in the water. I want to add a Bimini and that will be it for a while......For just a little cheap Sea King V-Hull, it turned out all right..........I case you wondering if I made a mistake or not on the gray carpet panel in front of the middle bench seat, it doesn't go all the way across so I can stick two aluminum oars in the storage on the left side..........The outboard is a 1984 Johnson De-rated 5 HP. Belgium Made. All the internals are marked with a 6 but the serial number says it is a de-rated 5. I don't think it makes much difference. Never saw a 1984 5 Horse Johnson.........


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Very SWEET !! Have fun with her.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Before and After. The Sea King came with a Minn Kotta trolling motor, the Johnson I had for years and years.........Found a solution to my long shaft short transom:

https://reviews.basspro.com/2010/8782/mini-jacker-for-clamp-on-outboards-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Took the little Seaking to Arivaca Lake today to see how it runs after the modifications.......I still need to raise my transom about 4 inches so the cavitation plate is even with the bottom of the boat. It wants to plane out but the motor is too far in the water and it digs in. I am getting a whopping 11.5 MPH out of the little de rated Belguim made Johnson. Not too bad I think. It does move the boat pretty good across the lake........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-GFFwJmVFU


----------



## DaveInGA

Looks like you've about got it ready to use. Just add that little jack plate from BassPro and you'll be set. Love you got the dog with you. Hard to beat company like that and from the looks of it he's having a blast. Enjoy, I'm jealous. Long way to go on mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## jasper60103

I love how your project turned out. That motor is running great. Not sure how much more you can expect with the added weight, but it appears to push it nicely. Definitely raising it up some more should help though.

Here's a bare bones 14' semi-v with a 6hp for comparison...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erkYQSYRKp8&feature=related


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Upgraded to a Nissan/Tahatsu 8 HP. It even matches the boat! I raised my transom too. I got a nice lightly used 5/6HP Johnson sitting in the garage if anyone is interested! After I bought the Nissan 8HP, I found out my Johnson is de rated by having just a plate in between that carb and block. All I needed to do was open it up to make it a 6 HP again........ #-o


----------



## DaveInGA

Nice looking new motor. Now you're going to be forced to paint the outside of the boat to match the motor.  I believe I'd bolt or chain it with a lock for theft prevention.

Like the home made jack plate as well. Looking strong and I bet you saved a bunch of money.

Looks like you've removed the restriction plate on the Evinrude as well. As nice as it looks, it'll be a great buy for someone.


----------



## jasper60103

Wow, she looks brand spankin new! Nice find.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

My Bimini top came today.................The tie downs for the top were not in place till the last photo, that's why they are all over the place........ #-o I got a deck socket and plug for the trolling motor and I shortened the shaft on it so it's not four feet long anymore!


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Looks ready for some Bull bluegills to me.Give me an email Sarge and let's go.Did you see Johnny Johnson at Saguaro Lake last Sunday? That's where I'm taking you to.


----------



## tripleup05

Awesome build! I will use some of your ideas in my build!

Whatcha got there...a DR650? I've got a DRZ400 myself.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Yea, 2006 DR650 and a 1982 Yamaha Seca 650.











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er3E8Zgye2w


----------



## manley09

Wow you did an awesome job! I want to do the same thing with my boat. What kind of aluminum did you use for the framing? And what kind of rivet gun did you use?

Thanks


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

I think I used 1 inch and 1 1/2 aluminum 1/8 thick angle and some 1/2 square aluminum along with just a cheap rivet gun from Lowes...........Same one here, I just got mine at Lowes.......I would have to go measure the aluminum to be sure but I think that was what it was.......The rivet gun is in one of the photos. 
Thanks......... #-o 


https://www.harborfreight.com/hand-riveter-set-38353.html


----------



## Topgun

One of the nicest and _*fastest *_mods on here. Good job Sarge!!


----------



## Zubes

Fantasic job! It looks phenomenal.

I'm thinking about adding front and rear decks with side storage similar to your set-up, but I was wondering if you could answer a couple of questions for me. I have a '73-ish 14' Alumacraft and it looks very similar to your Sea King. How wide is your boat? I'm afraid that adding decks at the height of the seats might make it unstable or tippy. Do you have any issues standing and casting from the front or rear decks?

I typically only fish with one buddy at a time, but I will occaisionally have a third person in the boat which would force someone to be standing on a deck. I'll probably mock something up for the front deck and give it a try before I start cutting, but I thought I would get your opinion before I get ahead of myself planning it all this winter. :roll: Thanks.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

Mine is 54" at the widest. I didn't put the deck any higher than the original bench seats. I have had the girlfriend, the 65lb. dog and me in the boat and didn't have any problems standing in it. As with any small boat you just have to be careful. I haven't used the seat extension yet so I can’t comment on it but I don't think there would be a problem. Almost all the foam that was built into the original benches is now under my floor as well as the 3 gallon gas tank which is built into the middle bench. I kept everything as low as I could. The decking is 15/32 plywood over aluminum framing. The boat sat in the garage for a week or two till I got the idea of what I wanted to do with it straight in my head. It then took me like five or six hours a day over like about five days (one day a weekend) to do what I needed to do to make the conversion. Never played with aluminum or rivets, have always been a wood and nail guy. It was easy to do. It is still light enough for me to remove the boat from the trailer to be able to work on by myself. Sold the little Johnson for a little less than I paid for it over 20 years ago. Right now it's cold here in Az. and I haven't had the new motor in the water yet. About the seats, if you sat on one of those square throw cushions, you sat about at the height of my seats now. #-o Usually if I stand in the boat, I stand on the floor not the elevated portions and the floor is only inches above the hull of the boat at most.


----------



## manley09

Hi I'm using your project as a template for my boat. I have all my bench seats out of the boat now. I'm ready to start framing but I cant find anything like you used here (see attachment). Where did you get those? Were they a part of the original bench seats? Do you know of anything else I could use to attach to the sides? Have been to a couple hardware stores and haven't been able to find anything like that.

thank you for your help!


----------



## HOUSE

manley09 said:


> Hi I'm using your project as a template for my boat. I have all my bench seats out of the boat now. I'm ready to start framing but I cant find anything like you used here (see attachment). Where did you get those? Were they a part of the original bench seats? Do you know of anything else I could use to attach to the sides? Have been to a couple hardware stores and haven't been able to find anything like that.
> 
> thank you for your help!



I'm pretty sure those are the original bench brackets. Mine had similar ones, but I'm afraid to use them to support my front fishing platform. They probably help provide structural support so I was going to try and put 1 aluminum crossbeam back in. As to what they are... I'm thinking they are just L-brackets riveted into the side of the boat. I'm a rookie at this stuff, and I'm using a similar design. Good luck with your build dude!

here are my brackets:


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

That was where my bench seats where attached to. I left them in and built off them.......


----------



## vanbc

nice looing boat !!!!! how did you attach the deck and the flooring? Did you screw the plywood into the suports then carpet over top ? Are they removable and secure.


----------



## Decatur

*GREAT* finished project! =D>


----------



## bt4264

vanbc said:


> nice looing boat !!!!! how did you attach the deck and the flooring? Did you screw the plywood into the suports then carpet over top ? Are they removable and secure.





I was wondering this myself, so I'm bumping this thread. AWESOME JOB!!!! I'm looking to add a deck extension on my G3 1544 and was going to just use wood framing because that's all I've ever worked with. I'm thinking now I may have to play around with some metal. 
For all you guys that have used alum "L" supports and 1/2" ply for decking.......is it as sturdy as 2x4 framing would be? I know it will hold or you wouldn't use it, but I'm just wondering how bouncy it may be. The deck I am working off has NO bounce at all.....
Thanks


----------



## bklnnet

Hey Stiglitz,

I have a few questions...
BTW, this is an awesome site, thank you fellows for sharing all you do...

1) Where did you get the aluminum angle bar (L shape)? I checked my local hardware store and they want like $17 for 7 ft 1x1x.58...I said what? and I will keep looking
2) I have exactly the same boat you have and I will use your project as my template, I have a few parts missing though, the top of the boat's wall, the trim where your bimini is attached to, where do I get that? You know, the part where the oars holder is attached to. Also, my stern bracket is missing (the part where the front light is attached to) do you know where I can get these parts?
3) How did you figure the height of the floor, how high from the bottom of the boat is it?
4) again, where did you get the decking brackets, it looks like square aluminum tube just cut at the edges 

I appreciate your help in this matter, your boat rocks 

Regards,
Mark


----------



## agentxman

Nice job!


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

> Report this postReply with quote
> 
> Hey Stiglitz,
> 
> I have a few questions...
> BTW, this is an awesome site, thank you fellows for sharing all you do...
> 
> 1) Where did you get the aluminum angle bar (L shape)? I checked my local hardware store and they want like $17 for 7 ft 1x1x.58...I said what? and I will keep looking
> 2) I have exactly the same boat you have and I will use your project as my template, I have a few parts missing though, the top of the boat's wall, the trim where your bimini is attached to, where do I get that? You know, the part where the oars holder is attached to. Also, my stern bracket is missing (the part where the front light is attached to) do you know where I can get these parts?
> 3) How did you figure the height of the floor, how high from the bottom of the boat is it?
> 4) again, where did you get the decking brackets, it looks like square aluminum tube just cut at the edges




1. I got the Aluminum at Home Depot and it was expensive. Try recycle or junk yards. 
2. I don't quite know what you mean, the rim, edge, it was on the boat. Where the front light is mounted that was part of the boat too. As well as the Stern brackets. You can make those out of aluminum plate.
3. One guy on here showed me he filled his boat with water and marked it off where he wanted the floor. I just measured it, from flat area to flat area on the spares. The height will vary with the shape of the hull but the floor will be level. I have more space between the floor and the hull up front from the curve than I do in the back where it is almost flat. I used a level from one floor beam to the next and so on to be sure. I stuck all the foam that was under my benches between the floor and hull.
4.The brackets are just "L" shaped aluminum. If you mean the other things that are painted olive drab, those are the original bench brackets I used to hold the new decking in place along attachment points for the aluminum angle....... #-oIf you mean the plastic brackets for the Bimini, they come with it and are replaceable in both nylon or metal.
My carpet is thick so I hade a [email protected]&* of a time trying to use piano hinges on hatches so just cheated and used factory hatches.  We have small lakes in Tucson and are limited to 10 HP and under but up north, there are nice lakes. I have lots of storage area in the boat. Both sides, the rear and up in the bow area. I used to have a real boat, a SeaRay 160 but sold it when I moved here because the lakes were all down from the droughts we had for several years. You couldn't use the lakes. The floor is screwed with stainless screws and finishing washers to the aluminum brackets under it. Stainless screws for everything. You can remove the screws and take up the floor and side panels real easy if you have to. There are little "L" Brackets of aluminum behind the vertical panels you cant see so you cant kick them in. To remove the floor, first remove the vertical gray panels then you can take out the screws and finishing washers holding the floor and remove it. With an electric screw driver it doesn't take long.


----------



## 7designs

Love it. Going to do that to mine.


----------



## Auzivision

Very nicely done! You set the benchmark pretty high. 

I picked up my hull (12' Sea King) last week and hope to get a motor (6 hp Johnson) tonight. 

If I can get my rig half as nice looking as yours, I'll be happy.


----------



## radgumbo

Hi...I don't know how often you check into your posts but, I have the same boat...more or less. Mine is a 1967-ish 14' Sea King with 4 bench seats. I found your post while cruising the site for ideas and gathering information on different aspects of boat modification. I have to say that you have provided me with some inspiration on how I want to do mine. I have some questions for you if you don't mind.

1. Is yours a 12' Sea King? I didn't see where you had stated the length or if you did I missed it.
2. Could you tell me your dimensions and max. weight capacities (limits).
3. Now, that you have been out on the water with it...how does it ride with all the mods? Is it tippy?

My capacities plate is covered up by an aluminum plate reinforcing the transom and I can't see my info. If yours is a 12' boat at least it will get me close to mine... btw, I think you did an awesome job on your mod and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

> 1. Is yours a 12' Sea King? I didn't see where you had stated the length or if you did I missed it.
> 2. Could you tell me your dimensions and max. weight capacities (limits).
> 3. Now, that you have been out on the water with it...how does it ride with all the mods? Is it tippy?



mine is 14 ft. Actually, 13.6. It is 54" at the widest. It's old so there was no USCG certificate max weight or HP rating on it. 

It isn't tippy at all, very stable. I didn't go above the original height of the bench seats that were in it. With me, the GF and two dogs, I have no problems with it. It will do 20+ mph with me and the big dog in it and the top down.


----------



## Ahhs992

Wow!!! Amazing job!!

I have a similar boat, 15ft Sea King and am wanting to just put a floor into it for right now.....I noticed on some of the pictures that your framework is aluminum, which I had planned on using, but I'm concerned about using rivets....could a guy get away with using "liquid nails" to attach the ends of the aluminum to the framework of the boat? 

ANY help you can give to me for this process will be HUGELY appreciated! 
Attached are pics of my Sea King...


----------



## 1969SeaKing

Just bought a 1969 Sea King. 12 foot. I am Inspired! Great job! =D> 

Did you weld all of the framing to the boat?


----------



## crazyrotts

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=164367#p164367 said:


> Sgt. Stiglitz » 14 Oct 2010, 00:08[/url]"]Yea blue and gray would look nice. I don't know what paints you guys use on the outsides. I would get a sprayer as I already have a compressor. I dont think I want to rattle can it........My charcoal gray carpet should be here this weekend. I will have the wood work ready for it when it comes. So far I have used a gallon and a quart of carpet glue! I put a hatch(screw off) over the gas tank last night. I want to hinge my side storage areas but they are not square and follow the curves of the boat. I don't know how that would play into the solution......
> 
> Thanks.



Great Boat! What paint did you end up using?


----------



## bobberboy

This boat was referenced in another thread and I thought I'd bump it back into circulation. What a nice job. Well planned and well done.


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363942#p363942 said:


> bobberboy » August 20th, 2014, 3:25 pm[/url]"]This boat was referenced in another thread and I thought I'd bump it back into circulation. What a nice job. Well planned and well done.


He did a nice job on it. Just finished reading thru the entire thread.


----------



## waterloomarc

I hope I'm not breaking forum etiquette by bringing an old thread back to life. (new here, great site!)

I recently acquired an old Sea King myself. Although she's fine to get me through the summer I'm planning my over haul for the winter. My top priority and concern is getting the floor in. I'm a pretty fair woodworker so I'm confident in my ability to deck it out but the aluminum framing is throwing me for a loop. 

How are the bottom deck brackets you installed over the boat ribs at the ends? I clearly see the center supports and I see what looks to be rivets on the ends. What to the rivets fasten to? The boat bracket itself? Do they go through the hull itself? I'm a newbie to all these modifications and putting holes in the boat is a bit of a head trip.

Thanks,

Marc


----------

